# Freddie Grubb Tandem



## Lozzy57 (9 Sep 2020)

Hi just bought another tandem after 30 odd years its a FG 1934 Pullman Tandem made at the Twickenham works just before he moved to wimbledon i bought it blind but after finding a great site with full FG history i found the number and dated it so new transfers on the way frame has been stoved enamelled overall in good condition only 3 speed good tyres but rims are naf but they did do black enabled rims at some point so may go down that road unless any one know where to get them re chromed pics to follow had been owned by same family for a long time so hoping for some old pics


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2020)

That sounds a great purchase. We need pictures please


----------

